
Handbook to improve mathematical writing (xi, aleph,) - trirpi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mathwriting/from-scribble-to-readable?ref=project_link
======
yoyyo1234
this is actually a serious problem in my class. Should give this to my
students.

